# CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?



## kazzig (19. Mai 2017)

*CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

lange Zeit bin ich mit meinem treuen Cooler Master HAF 922 gut ausgekommen und komme eigentlich immer noch gut aus, aber eine Sache stört mich jetzt seit sehr langer Zeit etwas: die Lautstärke.
Ich habe bereits einige Änderungen vorgenommen und weiß auch schon, glaube ich, wo das Problem sitzt.

Aktuell verbaute Gehäuselüfter: Front Serie 200mm, Hinten Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm.
CPU: i7 2600k
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
GPU: MSI RX480 GamingX


Durch Abstecken habe ich den Frontlüfter als Übeltäter herausgeputzt. Er ist in meinen Ohren, obwohl er im BIOS auf ca. 550 rpm gestellt ist, einfach noch irgendwie zu laut. Gehe ich weiter runter, habe ich fast keine Frischluft mehr im Gehäuse. Das ist mein erstes Thema diesen Lüfter zu ersetzen, aber mein eigentliches Anliegen ist der CPU-Kühler.
Würde ich von der Lautstärke sehr viel angenehmer fahren, wenn ich sagen wir auf den Arctic Liquiod Freezer 240 umsteigen würde? Mich reizt einfach diese AiO-Lösung, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das von der Lautstärke so viel ausmacht. Der nette Nebeneffekt wäre, dass ich meine CPU noch ein bisschen weiter OCen könnte.


Was für Tipps könnt ihr mir geben? Lohnt sich hier eine Investition?


----------



## Chimera (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Rein kühlmässig wirst du mit ner 120mm oder 240mm kaum mega viel bessere Kühlung erreichen, dazu müsste man min. 280mm oder ne 360mm Version nehmen. Zudem muss dir eins bewusst sein: damit Arctic diesen Preis so tief halten kann, kommen da halt weder top Silent Lüfis zum Einsatz, noch bekommt man da jede Menge Zubehör. Plus muss dir eins auch vor dem Kauf bewusst sein: praktisch jede(!) AIO, die auf der Asetek Basis aufbaut, wird irgendwann Pumpengeräusche erzeugen (so ein ticken bzw. leichtes rattern). Manchmal kann es Jaaaahre ruhig sein, manchmal beginnt es schon nach Wochen und in einigen Fällen direkt out of box. 
Ob dieses Problem auch beim neusten Spross, der Fractal Celsius auftritt, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da die ja doch trotz Asetek Basis nen eigenen Weg gehen. Zudem musst du dir auch im klaren sein: so eine AIO von Asetek und CoolIt, das sind Wegwerfprodukte. Heisst: kaufen-einbauen-nutzen-wegschmeissen, da man weder Wasser nachschütten kann (ja, das Wasser im Kreislauf wird mit der Zeit weniger), noch defekte Teile austauschen kann. Ausnahme die eben erwähnte Celsius von Fractal: die kommt nämlich mit normalen Fittings daher, sprich man könnte einerseits den Alu-Radiator durch nen besseren aus Kupfer ersetzen oder sogar die AIO erweitern.
Will man ein eher Sorglos-Paket, also wo man keine leiseren Lüfis nachkaufen müsst und auch die Pumpe relativ leise agiert, sollt man eher zur BQ Silent Loop greifen. Ich selber hab ja beides, ne Asetek (Cryorig A80) und die Silent Loop, wobei die SL vom Betriebsgeräusch her nach einigen Monaten doch etwas leiser läuft. Hab jedoch beiden nen Satz SW3 Lüfis spendiert, da mir die originalen Krachmacher von Cryorig so auf den Sack gingen bzw. mir die Pure Wings etwas zu schwach waren. Kollege hatte erst auch die Arctic, die war aber nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr wirklich leise (die Pumpe tickerte ab und an recht laut, was ein feiner Schlag gegen das Pumpengehäuse provisorisch behob) und ist seit gestern auch auf ne Silent Loop 280 umgestiegen. Sein Fazit: ein Weltenunterschied, obwohl die Silent Loop permanent mit 12V laufen muss, findet er sie deutlich angenehmer als die Arctic oder seine vorherige Corsair. Er hat noch die Pure Wings drauf, wird demnächst aber auf nen Satz Noctua upgraden.
Tja, im Endeffekt musst du und nur du ganz alleine wissen, ob du die Kohle dafür ausgeben willst oder nicht einfach dem Mugen nen besseren Lüfis spendieren möchtest, denn seien wir mal ehrlich: die Scythe Lüfis waren zu der Zeit der letzte Dr..k  Mit nem ordentlichen Lüfi könntest du mit dem Mugen noch immer gute Kühlleistung UND geringere Lautstärke erzielen, ohne dabei aber gleich nen fetten Batzen ausgeben zu müssen. Übrigens, beim HAF müsstest du vor(!) dem Kauf einer AIO eh erst mal gut ausmessen, ob und wo sie reinpassen könnt. Denn wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann haben die HAF Cases ja meist eher bescheidene Lüfianordnungen und Masse gehabt  Vorallem wenn man den Radi im Deckel anbringen will, muss man den Abstand zum Mobo gut ausmessen, denn sonst steht man schön blöd da, wenn es dann wegen 2-3mm nicht passt (so wie ich damals, musste dann ein neues Case kaufen). Und grad die Arctic ist mit der Push&Pull-Konfig halt ein mega Platzfresser.

Edit: Hier kannst du übrigens mal an der Arctic so ein typisches Asetek Pumpengeräusch hören: Arctic Liquid Freezer Pump noise - YouTube. Gaaanz wenige Hersteller feilen selber noch bissel dran rum (wie z.B. NZXT), doch schlagen sich solche Optimierungen meist auch gleich im Preis nieder. Eine der besseren Asetek AIOs, die nen fairen Preis hat und leistungs- bzw. geräuschmässig ganz ok ist, wäre die Corsair Hydro H100i. Wobei man aufpassen muss, da es 2 Versionen gibt, eine von Asetek und eine von CoolIt 
Hier noch die Review von PCGH, da kannst du auch hören, warum man oftmals noch den Preis von Lüfis miteinbeziehen muss: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Video - YouTube.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Warte ein paar Tage und ho Dir dann diesen 200mm Lüfter.
Noctua: Die ersten neuen Lufter seit Jahren, u.a. mit 200 mm Rahmenbreite


----------



## kazzig (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Also erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten, vor allem dir Chimera. Sehr ausführlich und gut beschrieben. Ich habe mich jetzt mal für den Arctic Liquid entschieden. Habe ihn für 65€ geschossen, sollte es wirklich nichts taugen oder ähnlich laut sein, gehts halt wieder zurück. Mein aktuell größtes Lautstärkeproblem ist tatsächlich der Frontlüfter mit 200mm. Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden diesen gegen einen 140er auszutauschen. Welcher das sein wird, keine Ahnung. Gerade im Lüftersegment bin ich komplett raus  
Das Setup wird dann folgendermaßen sein: Vorne 140er, Hinten 120er, Wasserkühlung hoffentlich oben passend mit den 4x 120er Lüftern. Da muss ich einfach schauen, ob das mit dem MB passt.


----------



## Chimera (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Und sonst weiss du ja, was du machen kannst: ein neues Case holen, wo garantiert auch Waküs reinpassen  Tja, ich musst es auch auf die schmerzhafte Weise lernen: meine AIO passte weder ins Midgard noch ins Shinobi rein, obwohl oben nur die Lüfis locker Platz gehabt hätten. So musst halt doch ein neues Case her, welches ich mittlerweile natürlich viel mehr liebe als den alten Midgard-Schinken (der hatte auch kein geiles Glasseitenteil und keine Bitumen-Dämmung  ).


----------



## kazzig (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Da hast du auch völlig recht. Wie oft ich Abende damit verbracht habe mir zu überlegen, wann ich endlich meinen HAF in Rente schicke und mir ein richtig geiles Gehäuse gönne. Der Gehäuse-Dschungel ist aber mittlerweile so dicht geworden, da blick ich nimmer durch. Vielleicht wäre das ein Ansatz mit dem Gehäuse das endlich final durchzuziehen


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: CM HAF 922 Optimierung durch AiO-Lösung?*

Nun, da hab ich es mir einfach gemacht: sah das Thermaltake F31 Suppressor mit dem coolen Fenster und hab mich sofort verliebt. Manche mögen es nen Define-Klon nennen, ist mir aber soooo egal. Denn ein Define hat ja mittlerweile jede Nase und grad beim F31 sah ich ein paar Features, die mir einfach deutlich besser gefielen (u.a. das PSU Cover oder eben die Tempered Glass Seite, die Türsicherung mit dem Gummiring, etc.). Nun, hab es nicht bereut, denn wenn ich es mit dem Define R5 vom kollegen vergleiche, gefällt mir das F31 ein Mü besser 
Aber verstehe dich schon auch, denn mein Midgard hatte ich auch lib gewonnen und nutzte es....puh, sooooo viele Jahre. Aber grad bei Radiatoren merkte ich gleich mal, wo die Grenzen sind. Denn man nimmt zu oft dummerweise automatisch an, dass wenn im Deckel 2x 140mm Lüfis reinpassen, auch ein 280er Radi problemlos passt. Tja, DAS war Anfängerfehler Nr.1, den ich machte  Der Nr.2 Fehler war, dass ich die Dicke nicht bedachte und plötzlich merkte "Shit, selbst wenn der Radi reinpassen würde, hät ich Probs mit dem RAM, dem Stromstecker, usw.". Und selbst im F31 musst ich das BR Laufwerk in die untere Lade und die Lüsteu oben reinknallen, da das Laufwerk oben wieder in Konflikt kam. Und just da lob ich mir auch das F31: man kann den Radi oben an soooo vielen Orten anbringen, so dass ich ihn leicht versetzt näher zum Seitendeckel hin anbrachte und so mehr Distanz zum Mobo schaffte. Das ist ein Vorteil beim F31: die ganze Oberseite ist Lochgitter, musst nur 4 U-Scheiben unter die Schraube legen, damit sie nicht durch das Loch fiel  Manko war halt, dass danach die Dämmplatten nicht mehr reinpassten, also schnitt ich mir aus rotem Acryl ein passendes Stück zurecht, steckte es mit Schrauben rein und hab so auch das etwas grössere Loch vor dem Radi abgedichtet. 
Zuerst wollt ich eigentlich ein Phanteks, doch als ich mir dann die neueren Thermaltake anguckte, war ich schon mal beeindruckt, denn kannte sie nur von früher und da waren es meist nur schrottige Plastikteiler. Kumpel hat sich nun das View 28 RGB (da er kein Laufwerk mehr hat, war das fehlen von 5,25" ok für ihn) gegönnt und kommt aus dem schwärmen nicht mehr raus. Ok, das Seitenteil sieht schön gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber muss zugeben, seit er seine Eigenbauboxen mit RGB daneben gestellt hat, sieht es saugeil aus 
Was mir immo an den Thermaltake (nicht allen!) gefällt: sie bieten tolle Optik mit guten Features zum fairen Preis. Ob sie sich nun das ein oder andere abgeguckt haben, wenn kümmert's? So was geschieht tagtäglich in allen Lebenslagen, ja sogar jeder Mensch hat abgekupfert, nämlich beim Sex  Solange es keine 1:1 Kopie ist, kann ich gut damit leben. Seh es tagtäglich beim dampfen, da kopieren die Hersteller sich seit Jahren auch an allen Ecken und Kanten (muss man ja nur mal bei Amazon gucken, wieviele Klone die dort verkaufen).
Coolermaster hat schon auch noch ein paar gutes Cases, wobei mich(!) damals am HAF extrem nervte: sie lieferten nicht mal brauchbare Staubfilter mit. Und so was hat mir die Lust an CM echt vermiest.


----------

